#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Σύνθετα υποστυλώματα - Έλεγχος και διαστασιολόγηση

## SMBD

---

----------


## ΣτέφανοςΒ

εγώ θα το έλεγχα σαν ένα δικτύωμα, με αξονικό φορτίο, λυγισμό κ.τ.λ
(επι μέρους μέλη δηλαδή ,ούτως ή άλλως οι αποστάσεις είναι μεγάλες > 1μ., από ότι κατάλαβα)

----------


## ΣτέφανοςΒ

εγώ παίρνω εκεί που συνδέονται τα shs ,ούτως ή άλλως το κρίσιμο μήκος λυγισμού θα είναι στην πλευρά που δεν έχει δικτύωση

----------


## palex

Εμενα δεν μου έχει τύχει ακόμη, αλλα θα σας αναφέρω απλά ότι τη μεθοδολογία αντιμετωπίσης που περιγραφεί ο EC, στο ΕΜΠ μας την είχαν διδάξει στο αμφιθέατρο, όποτε μαλλον θα την είχαν θεωρήσει σημαντική για τέτοια υποστυλώματα.
Dratsiox , μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερο να προσθέσεις και ενα οριζοντιο μέλος στα SHS γιατι όπως ειναι στο σχέδιο σου ομοιαζει με Κ που ο ΕΑΚ τον απαγορεύει ενω ο ΕC3 οχι. Δεν το έχω ξαναδεί κατασκευασμενο με αύτην την διαμορφωση παντα με Χ και
οριζόντια.

----------


## palex

Κοιταξε, αρχικά σκέφτεσαι ότι αν αντεχει το καθε μέλος τότε γιατι να υπάρχει πρόβλημα; και σε γενικές γραμμες πρέπει αυτό να σε καλύπτει όπως απέδειξε και ο έλεγχος σου.
Θα κάνω όμως ενα μικρό παραλληλίσμο του συνθετου υποστυλώματος με την γνωστές οικοδομικές σκαλωσιές όπου τα πλαισια συνδέονται με χιαστά για να σχηματίσουν τους πύργους.
Μετα την καταρρευση στην Παιανία της γεφυρας στη σκυροδέτηση, εγιναν καποια πειράματα για να προσδιοριστεί το κρίσιμο φορτίο λυγισμου του μορφώματος του πύργου των σκαλωσιών.
Από τα πειράματα αυτα φανηκε ότι όταν τα πλαίσια λυγίζαν προς την ίδια πλευρα (και οι πιθανότητες για αυτό ήταν 50%) τοτε τα χιαστα κανανε απλά παραλληλη μεταθεση των ακρων τους και παραμέναν αφόρτιστα ενω το μήκος λυγισμού πα΄ρέμενε το συνολικό ύψος του πύργου των πλαισίων. 
Αυτό στα διδυμα πελματα των συνθετων υποστυλώματων αναλογικά σημαίνει ότι αν τα ΗΕΑ 280 λυγίσουν κατα των ασθενη αξονα τους προς την ίδια μερία το μήκος λυγισμου θα είναι μεγαλύτερο απο ότι το μεσοδιάστημα αναμεσα στα SHS,για αυτό και εχουν προβλεφθεί οι σχετική έλεγχει του EC.
Yποθέτω ότι όσο μεγαλύτερη απόσταση έχουν μεταξύ τους τα διδυμα πέλματα τόσο μειώνονται αυτά τα φαινόμενα διότι οι ανοχές των κοχλιώσεων και των ατελειών των μελών ανάγονται σε μεγαλύτερο μήκος αναφοράς.

----------


## ΣτέφανοςΒ

Πιστευω ότι η αντιμετώπιση μπορεί να γίνει με 2 τρόπους :1. κάθε μέλος μπαίνει στην προσωμείωση με τα πραγματικά του δεδομένα, οπότε ελέγχω ως μέλος ξεχωριστά. 2. μπαίνει εννιαίο μέλος με ισοδύναμα χαρακτηριστικά (π.χ όταν έχω λεπίδες (ή L,U)εκατέρωθεν στα πέλματα 2 στύλων που απέχουν π.χ 40εκ., άντε να το βάλεις αναλυτικά.., οπότε πάω σε ισοδύναμη ράβδο με ελέγχους σύνθετης εννιαίας διατομής)

----------


## palex

Στις σημειώσεις μου βρήκα σχόλιο ότι  " εντός επιπέδου πλασίου παρουσιάζεται μεγαλυτερη λυγηρότητα σε καθολικό λυγισμο από ότι εκτός (κατασκευαστικά λάθη)".
Προκυψε κατί τετοιο απο τις αναλυσεις σας; γιατι μου κανει εντύπωση αυτό.

----------

